# If any of you guys can use some waterfowl down/feathers lemme know



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Every year when duck season comes in, I think of what a waste it is to toss the feathers. All those brilliant colors seem like they'd be perfect for tying flies or something. 

Duck season starts here locally next week, and I'm also heading north for some Canada goose action. 

If anyone wants feathers or down, shoot me a PM with your address and I'd be glad to pluck 'em out and stick 'em in an envelope to you. 



















-T


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll take a few handfuls Tom. Let me know when you have them and I'll pick them up.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll take a few too if any left. Let me know when you got em and if any shipping or whatever I'll take care of it. Thanks


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'll take a few too if any left. Let me know when you got em and if any shipping or whatever I'll take care of it. Thanks


No worries about shipping costs, I'll just stick 'em in an envelope with a stamp. 

Hopefully I haven't jinxed myself by publicly counting on getting ducks.....

-T


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Tom I'll take some also! I'll PM you my address. Thanks!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, got the PM's. Will send some out when I get 'em. 

Deer hair anyone?

-T


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm interested too. PM sent.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

So far I've got 4 or 5 of you who have PM'd me. 

I am keeping the messages & addresses and will shoot you guys each some feathers and stuff when (if?) I drop 'em.

-T


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds good Tom thanks again and have fun.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Yes, got the PM's. Will send some out when I get 'em.
> 
> Deer hair anyone?
> 
> -T


From what part of the body?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> > Yes, got the PM's. Will send some out when I get 'em.
> >
> > Deer hair anyone?
> >
> ...


Dibs on the belly! ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

deer hair may be a no-go unless I make other plans during the SC trip. 

But.. hopefully the geese will cooperate over the Thanksgiving week. I'll be back in town on Monday the 30th and will try to send all the feathers out then. 

Again, if I'm jinxing myself with this I'll never offer them again pre-hunt!! 

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

i WILL have many feathers this winter. feel free to pm me your address and i can ship em out. mostly ringnecked duck, blue wing teal, green wing teal, mottled duck, and woodduck. most other species should be shot this year, but if you google those and want some feathers off them let me know! in your pm please lemme know what feathers you want off what species. teal and ringers are gonna be easy in the next few days


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> i WILL have many feathers this winter. feel free to pm me your address and i can ship em out. mostly ringnecked duck, blue wing teal, green wing teal, mottled duck, and woodduck. most other species should be shot this year, but if you google those and want some feathers off them let me know! in your pm please lemme know what feathers you want off what species.  teal and ringers are gonna be easy in the next few days


Thanks CT, just got back from up north and we got skunked 2 days in a row. Had a front come through that dropped temps ~30 degrees and just about every Canada was flying super high and fast. Hoping to get out locally in the next week for some puddle ducks. 

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

season closed this afternoon till dec 12th

what areas do you hunt tom? youre in stuart right? do you hunt the STA's, or do you have any public areas close by?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

When here I hunt either local public land, lake O or STA's. Up north I hunt in southern NJ farmland for geese.

-T


----------

